# Any recommendations for Monmouth, Raglan, Forest of Dean



## Helgamobil (Jul 18, 2010)

We are planning our first trip to the Monmouth, Raglan or Forest of Dean area, but not really sure where to stay - any recommendations?

As novices, I think we need a pretty organised site with facilities, rather than a farm field. We have found some big sites advertised on the internet but are sure MF members will have the low-down on the best places to stay - please.


----------



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

The C&CC club run the Forest Holidays sites in the Forest of Dean. 
Excellent facilities but a bit pricey nowadays. 
They did have one site called Woodlands which had no facilities but individual pitches in the trees(except EHU in one area) - this has been converted to a site with log cabins. 
If you google Coleford you can get a list of sites in that locality which all have a good reputation and the town is quite central for a base for travelling round the area.


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Ccc club wiull be a lot cheaper this week as not peak season now.
chris


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

There is a commercial site more or less in the centre of Monmouth,I don't know anything about it thought.

Ron


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

The Bracelands Forest Holidays site is quite good. Nice open pitches.
There are some excellent walks down through the forest to the River Wye - but leave enough energy for the climb back up!

We liked Biblins Bridge and the hand powered ferry across to the Saracen's Head where you must make time for lunch - excellent food!

If you stay there then buy the little map for a couple of pounds - we should have!


----------



## relay (May 9, 2005)

Monnow Bridge Caravan Park, Monmouth NP25 3AD, is right beside the river and very close to the main street. It's a small site with some statics. The loos are basic but clean. The shower takes 20p coins. It's very reasonable at about £12 per night inc electric. Tel 01600 714004.

-H


----------



## Helgamobil (Jul 18, 2010)

We went to the Three Castles Site, Skenfrith - Brilliant !! Absolutely brilliant. Fantastic facilities - the shower rooms are fabulous and everything clean. A small, quiet, well run site, friendly people, dog friendly - adults only site, so pretty peaceful and tidy.
Highly recommended.


----------

